
NexDock: The World’s Most Affordable Laptop – 119$ - muhpirat
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nexdock-the-world-s-most-affordable-laptop--2#/
======
minsight
Previous Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11199300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11199300)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11117880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11117880)

